
Lisp, Jazz, Aikido – Three Expressions of a Single Essence (2018) [pdf] - Tomte
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1804/1804.00485.pdf
======
dorkusmagnus
I think this one was posted not too long ago. Commentary here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993330)

~~~
Tomte
Ah right. Please flag it.

